# Erfahrungen Bilder Berichte vom FS All Mountain Extreme



## MEGATEC (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, hat schon jemand das FS All Mountain Extreme in Gebrauch ?
Gibts dazu schon Erfahrungen, Bilder und Eindrücke ??
Ich meine das Bike hier :
TA24 FS All Mountain Extreme

Und eine Frage an die Reisings :
Warum gibt es den Rahmen im Shop nicht einzeln zu kaufen ??


----------



## Transalp-Team (15. Dezember 2009)

@MEGATEC,


vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Wir warten derzeit auf eine größere Rahmenlieferung. Die Rahmen die wir derzeit am Lager haben, benötigen wir für die Montage der Komplettbikes. Sobald die Rahmen bei uns eingetroffen sind, wird es den All Mountain Rahmen auch wieder einzeln zu kaufen geben.



Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 



Sehr schön zu lesen....
Dann gleich die nächsten Fragen :

Was wird der Rahmen in etwa kosten ?
Was wiegt der Rahmen in L ohne Dämpfer ?
Ist er auch ohne Pulverbeschichtung zu haben ( alu blank ) - was wiegt er dann ?
Ist auch eine eloxierte Version zu haben ( mögl. schwarz ) ?


----------



## Transalp-Team (15. Dezember 2009)

@MEGATEC,

zu Ihren weiteren Fragen:

1. Der Rahmen wird inkl. DT Swiss XM-180 Dämpfer ca. 530,00 Euro kosten.

2. In der Rahmengröße L = 50cm wiegt der Rahmen ca. 3100 Gramm.

3. Der Rahmen ist auch roh lieferbar. Dann ist er ca. 150 Gramm leichter als
    in der gepulverten Version.

    Eloxiert können wir den Rahmen leider nicht anbieten, da der Rahmenhersteller
    in Taiwan nicht über die Möglichkeiten einer eloxierung verfügt.

    Um ein optisch schönen Rahmen zu erhalten, müßten der rohe Alu Rahmen aber
    noch gebürstet oder gestrahlt werden, da das Aluminium in Natur stumpf aussieht.



Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## MEGATEC (15. Dezember 2009)

DANKE 

zu 1 : gibts denn auch ohne Dämpfer ? Hab nämlich schon nen DT hier liegen - Preis dann ?

zu 2 : ich nehme an mit Dämpfer oder ?

zu 3 : Eloxierung ist kein Problem : hab nen guten Eloxierer der mit den Rahmen in der gewünschten Farbe machen könnt


----------



## Transalp-Team (15. Dezember 2009)

@MEGATEC,

zu Ihren Fragen:

1. Lieferung ohne Dämpfer sollte kein Problem sein. Zum Preis kann ich Ihnen aber
    noch nichts verbindliches sagen.

2. Ja mit Dämpfer.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Dezember 2009)

moin!

fahre das 09er jetzt seit nem 3/4 jahr, allerdings mit rs revelation. bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike, genau wie mit dem service von transalp. der rahmen ist sehr solide und die pulverbeschichtungst ist strapazierfähig. das fahrwerk taugt auch fürs grobe, ausreichend schluckfreudig und ordentliches ansprechverhalten. fahre mit 1,92 und sl 92 den l rahmen, passt sehr gut. kleiner dürfte er nicht sein, aber so ist das rad schön wendig und agil. einziges wirkliches manko ist für mich die spürbare wippneigung und das absacken an steilen rampen bei fluffig eingestelltem dämpfer. da hilft nur der griff zum lockout. ich denke ein dämpfer mit plattform wäre ne gute alternative, komme aber auch so in den alpen, vogesen und auf den saarländischen hometrails gut klar.
nach ein paar kleinen änderungen wie 60mm vorbau, breiterer lenker, verstellbare sattelstütze und bashguard statt 3.kb passt mir das rad 1a und bin auf jeden fall happy damit. 

tim

ps: ein paar bilder, wenn auch nicht sehr gute, findest du bei meinen fotos.


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi brillenboogie,

DANKE für Deine Erfahrungen - liest sich alles recht gut : bis auf das mit der wippneigung und dem absacken .. 

Ist das wirklich so schlimm?
Hast mal nen anderen Dämpfer probiert : RP23 oder nen DT SWISS ?

Was wiegt das komplette Bike auf Deinen Bildern ?


----------



## brillenboogie (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo!

nein, ist nicht so schlimm. ich denke, das problem haben viele fullys. deswegen werden oftmals plattformdämpfer verwendet. ums nochmal deutlicher auszudrücken: der hinterbau sackt nur an sehr steilen stichen ewas ab. also sagen wir an steigungen für den 1./2. gang. auch das wippen ist nur verstärkt im kleinen gang zu bemerken, wenn man mit nachdruck ne steile rampe hochstrampelt. wenns dann nicht allzu "knubbelig" ist, bevorzuge ich den lockout. geht aber auch ohne. im sonstigen fahrbetrieb funktioniert der hinterbau gut, der vortrieb ist ordentlich.
der original dämpfer ist ein dt swiss xm-180. gefällt mir sehr gut, nur hätte ich lieber plattform statt lockout. einen rp 23 würde ich gern mal ausprobieren.
gewicht habich keine ahnung, leichter ist es durch die änderungen jedenfalls nicht geworden. ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig, bin auch nicht so leicht, da zählt die solidität mehr.

gruß

tim


----------



## raser-david (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre das FS All Mountain Extreme jetzt schon seit Beginn der Saison und kann eigentlich bloß positives Berichten! .. 
Als Bewohner des Alpenrandes benötige ich ca 10 minuten bis nach Österreich und um nen Berg vor die Nase zu bekommen einen Blick ausm Fenster 

Nun zum Bike:

Vom Fahreindruck her muss ich sagen fährt sich wesentlich kompakter und wendiger als mein altes Cube! Das Steuerrohr kommt sehr hoch und auch das Tretlager sitzt weit oben, hat besonders bei ruppigen Abfahrten und Absätzen einen großen Vorteil da das Tretlagergehäuse nicht so schnell aufsetzt - und in Kurven brauch ich theoretisch nichtmal das Außenpedal nach oben zu drehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...bin immer wieder aufs neue beindruckt!
Vom Feeling her muss ich sagen dämpft es besonders grobe Schläge sehr fein weg, kleinere aber auch nicht minder schlecht - im Wiegetritt neigt der Hinterbau dennoch zum Wippen ( dabei handelt es sich wohl um ein typisches Fullyproblem welches teure Rahmenhersteller gerne durch Plattformdämpfer zu kaschieren scheinen  )
Die Steigfähigkeit ist mit eingefahrener Gabel auf 100mm fast wie auf nem Hardtail und überragend! ( dennoch entspricht meine Lenkerhöhe dann immernoch der meines Bruders Hardtail mit 130mm  .. ich komm tortzdem überall hoch  )
Was die Nobby Nic 2.25 angeht bin ich auf Muddy Mary 2,35 umgestigen da die alte Bereifung nicht ganz mit meinem Fahrstil, Terrain und der Bremsanlage harmonierte!
Damit wäre ich gleich bei den Bremsen:
Es handelt sich dabei um eine 203mm Scheibe vorne und eine 180mm Scheibe hinten (beißt zeimlich heftig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Ein paar Mankos hab ich jedoch entdecken müssen: 
Der Rahmen hat keine 140mm Federweg wie bei Transalp angegeben sondern bringt ca 125mm (ich habs nachgemessen) - so hab ich mir kürzlich von Poison eine 150mm Wippe zugelegt welche wie angegossen Sitzt aber um die vollen 150mm zu erzielen muss ich wohl den 190mm DT-Swiss gegen einen 200mm austauschen! Mal schaun gegenwärtig geht im Allgäu eh nix - zuviel Schnee und das Salz ätzt wie Säure!
(hab mich bereits mit Transalp in Verbindung gesetzt bezüglich dieser Fehlangabe aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten!)

Sofern du gerne aufrechter sitzen möchtest rate ich dir zu einem kurzven Vorbau da das relativ hohe Tretlager (mit Muddy Mary liegt der Lagermittelpunkt bei 36,5cm überm Boden) den Hintern höher bringt und damit die Lenkerüberhöhe verringert wird!

Ansonsten ein super Bike  welches mich zur vollsten Zufriedenheit bisher jeden Trail hinunter und jeden Berg hinauf gebracht hat (auch das Nebelhorn  falls das jemandem was sagt!)

noch ein paar bilder:











Und hier nocheinmal auf meinem Hausberg:







Ein paar noch nicht erwähnte Änderungen: Pro Freeridegriffe in Gold, Hope Sattelklemme in Gold, Syncros AM Traversepedale

Ich hoffe ich konnt dir bei deiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen

Gruß
David


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Dezember 2009)

*DANKE* David für die ausführliche Beschreibung und die super Fotos....



Hört + liest sich sehr gut an...
Aber es sind nun schon wieder neue Fragen aufgetaucht :
- ist die Wippe auf den Bildern nun die POISON Wippe ?
- von welchem POISON ist sie ?
- wie schwer ist Dein Bike
- welche Rahmenhöhe bei Größe und Schrittlänge hast Du ?
- wie zufrieden bist du mit der MAGURA Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raser-david (20. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem dann geh ich mal drauf ein (hab momentan viel Zeit - der Winter hat mich erwischt  )



> - ist die Wippe auf den Bildern nun die POISON Wippe ?



Nein die Bilder sind vorm Wippenwechsel entstanden - die neue Wippe hab ich jetzt erst seit Mittwoch montiert - ich mach noch ein paar Fotos



> - von welchem POISON ist sie ?



Die Wippe hab ich über : http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=5&lay4=0&prodid=201010443-46

Wippensatz incl. Lager  ArtNr 07800313
bezogen - wie gesagt um die 150 mm rauszuholen werd ich wohl nen längeren Dämpfer verbauen müssen - ich werd mal den Fox 23 mit 200mm von meinem Kumpel ausprobieren.



> - wie schwer ist Dein Bike



Also sehr genau kann ichs dir nicht sagen: Ohne Änderungen als es frisch ankam hatte ich nen gewicht von ca 12,8 kg - was natürlich auch auf die schwere Lackierung (der glanzlack wiegt wohl 200gramm mehr) zurückzuführen ist.

dann hab ich noch die Pro Griffe draufgeamcht welche auch mehr wiegen als die Alten Ritchey Moosgummi - Pedale waren auch noch keine Montiert - Die Syncros AM Traverse kommen mit 311Gramm (gewogen) natürlich super weg - und dann der Wechsel zu den Muddy Mary hat mir nochmal 600Gramm dazu gesteckt!

so bin ich bei ca 13-14kg!



> - welche Rahmenhöhe bei Größe und Schrittlänge hast Du ?



ich hab den 45cm Rahmen genommen - bei einer Körpergröße 1,73 und ner Schrittlänge von lass mich nix falsches sagen ich glaub 82 cm (so genau hab ich das auch nimmer im Kopf  )




> - wie zufrieden bist du mit der MAGURA Gabel ?



Zur Thor muss ich sagen das es sich dabei selbstverständlich um eine der besten Gabeln handelt die ich je gefahren bin und ich würde immer wieder eine Magura nehmen - lieber wäre mir jedoch eine Wotan! ... die Maguras reagieren auch auf sensibelste schläge sehr schön geben jedoch beim Bremsen und überhaupt relativ viel Federweg frei! .. ist natürlich Geschmackssache!!
Die Absenkung funktioniert tadellos und ist auf Touren unheimlich praktisch - mein Kumpel mit ner 426 Revelation braucht da mit seinem U-Turn schon nen bisschen länger


----------



## raser-david (20. Dezember 2009)

So hier ein paar Bilder 
(absolut scheußliche Qualität ich weis - 1. gegens Licht - 2. verdreckte Linse und 3. Handycamera  )

















.... wie gesagt der 200mm Dämpfer bringt vermutlich die 150mm Federweg und das Tretlager noch höher


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Dezember 2009)

@ david:

hast du das mit den 125mm nachgemessen? finde ich ja schon ziemlich ärgerlich... wieviel mm hast du denn jetzt mit der anderen wippe und dem alten dämpfer? werd mir auch die wippe von poison bestellen.

danke!

gruß

tim


----------



## raser-david (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ja schon nen bisschen ärgerlich!! Ich hatte noch versucht bei Kraftstoff eine E1 Wippe http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n259/simon_025/DSC00716.jpg?t=1261404078
zu ordern weil mir die vielleicht doch nen bischen mehr zugesagt hatte habe von denen bis heute jedoch keine Antwort erhalten!!

Mit der Curare Wippe von Poison bekomme ich jetzt jedoch auch blos 130mm oder etwas in der Art! .. der mit unseren FS-AllMountain identische Rahmen Arsen AM von Poison  http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=4&lay4=0&prodid=201010388-91 muss geometrisch wohl doch ein bisschen anders gebaut sein als der Curare da das Curare ebenfalls einen 190mm Dämpfer benötigt!!
Wie gesagt um die vollen 150mm rauszuholen wird wohl ein 200mm Dämpfer nötig - bei Gelegenheit bau ich mal den von meinem Kumpel ein und erst dann entscheide ich mich ob ich noch mal nen paar Hundert Kröten für nen Dämpfer ausgeben möchte!
Leider wird der Versuch noch ein bisschen auf sich warten lassen!

Bezüglich des Federwegs hät ich mir von Transalp schon mehr gewünscht - aber vielleicht gehen die Reisings ja doch noch auf diesen Thread ein!

EDIT: Ja ich hab den Federweg nachgemessen - relativ einfach zu machen: 

Einige Leute machen es so:
Dämpferfeder raus (oder Luft aus dem Dämpfer)
Fahrrad auf den Sattel stellen
Abstand Hinterradachse zum Boden voll ausgefedert messen
Abstand Hinterradachse zum Boden voll eingefedert messen
Federweg ist dann die Differenz

..Idiotensichere Methode


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Dezember 2009)

na dann werd ich erstmal abwarten, wie sich die geschichte bei dir entwickelt...wird ja dann doch ne größere investition mit wippe, anderem dämpfer und in meinem fall wohl auch noch ner 150-160mm gabel, da die revelation nur 130mm hat. da könnte man eigentlich gleich nen neuen framekit in betracht ziehen, oder ein zweitbike in der 160-180mm kategorie...

tim


----------



## raser-david (22. Dezember 2009)

Ach Dank Ebay und so lässt sich das schon machen - mir tät auch der neue Dämpfer fürs erste reichen da ich vorne keine Revelation mit 130mm sondern ne Thor mit 140mm verbaut hab komm ich da schon nen Stück weit Richtung Enduro!

und so ne 160er Gabel ist auch schnell besorgt 
Mal schaun was diesen Winter so passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas051 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre das 2008er Modell und habe vor ein paar Monaten auch den Federweg des Hinterbaus - wie von raser-david beschrieben - überprüft, mit genau dem selben Ergebnis und war dementsprechend enttäuscht. Hätte ich aber nicht nachgemessen, während dem Fahren fühlt es sich nicht danach an und daher bin ich mit dem bike immer noch total zufrieden.

Die Idee mit der Umlenkwippe vom E1 oder Curare ist nicht schlecht (wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt?). Aber wenn die erst recht nicht mehr Federweg bringt (oder stimmen auch die Angaben bei Poison nicht?)
Extra einen neuen Dämpfer werde ich mir deshalb wohl nicht zulegen (aber mehr Federweg schadet halt auch nie).
Bin gespannt was der 200mm Dämpfer bringt, die Gefahr ist dann halt, dass der Reifen bei voll ausgenütztem Federweg dann schon ans Sitzrohr schlagen könnte und sich auch sonst vielleicht das Fahrverhalten ändert (wippen etc.).

Finde es aber super, dass sich auch sonst noch jemand damit beschäftigt hat und bin auf die weiteren Erkenntnisse gespannt.

LG Thomas


----------



## raser-david (22. Dezember 2009)

@thomas051

Also die Umlenkwippe vom Curare kostet bei Poison 79  plus 5  Versand!
Darin enthalten sind die Wippe , der silberne Verbindungssteg (auf den Bildern sichtbar) und nen Satz neue Wippenlager.

Bezüglich deiner Befürchtung das er Hinterreifen ans Sattelrohr stoßen könnte oder sonstiges kann ich dich beruhigen da passiert garnix! Der Maximale Ausschlag Richtung Sattelrohr ist derselbe wie jetzt jedoch kommt durch den längeren Dämpfer das Tretlager höher und die Hintere Achse senkt sich theoretisch! 

Den DT-Swiss tät ich eh gerne austauschen auch wenn ich von der Firma begeistert bin und es sich dabei wohl um einen der besten Dämpfer handelt - allein am Preis und Gewicht erkennbar  ...aber ich hätte gerne etwas robusteres und überlege deswegen auch die Gabel gegen eine 160er zu tauschen!
Garantie gibt Transalp ja eh keine und die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen dürften durch den Wippenwechsel eh verschwunden sein! .. mit der 160er Gabel komm ich dann wohl über die maixmale Einbaulänge an der Front aber der Rahmen ist wie am E1 schon für ganz andere Gabeln missbraucht worden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...und da ich eh zu wesentlich riskanteren und Ruppigeren Fahrmanövern tendiere kommt mir der wechsel des Dämpfers und der Gabel grad gelegen - mal schaun was der Winter so bringt, und mein Geldbeutel


----------



## thomas051 (22. Dezember 2009)

raser-david schrieb:


> @thomas051
> 
> Also die Umlenkwippe vom Curare kostet bei Poison 79  plus 5  Versand!
> Darin enthalten sind die Wippe , der silberne Verbindungssteg (auf den Bildern sichtbar) und nen Satz neue Wippenlager.
> ...



Danke für die Infos!
In deinem Fall macht die Aufrüstung wirklich mehr Sinn. Wegen der Tretlagerhöhe machst du dir keine Sorgen? Die ist bei verbauter 140mm Gabel und 190mm Dämpfer schon verhältnismäßig hoch. Mit herausgezogener Sattelstütze fordert das Aufsteigen und Anfahren in steilem Gelände schon etwas Geschick, hat aber bergab natürlich auch seine Vorteile (die Kurvenlage wiederum ist wegen dem hohen Schwerpunkt wieder etwas schlechter...). Aber ist eigentlich eh alles nur Gewöhnungssache und hängt ja auch vom Einsatzbereich ab. Wenn du es zum Enduro umbaust wird dir die bergauf- Performance nicht ganz so wichtig sein.

Jedenfalls noch viel Spaß damit

LG Thomas


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Dezember 2009)

Hat der Rahmen eigentlich auch eine ISCG Aufnahme ??


----------



## thomas051 (23. Dezember 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen eigentlich auch eine ISCG Aufnahme ??



Nein, hat er nicht.


----------



## raser-david (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, Neues von meinem Umbau:

Der "Winter-ich-kann-nicht-biken-Frust" packt mich zunehmenst - klar das ich mich Alternativ im Internet mit Youtubevideos versuche irgendwie zur Ruhe zu bringen - und mit wilden Ebay-Orgien!
Das Ergebnis - ein Münchener Internethändler - http://www.bikehardest.de verscheuert mir ziemlich günstig einen DT-Swiss XM180 mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm Hub.

Meine Rechnung und das Erhoffte Hinterbaufederwegsergebnis:

125mm/50mm (*Alter Federweg/Alter Dämpferhub*) = 2,5
2,4x55mm (*Neuer Dämpferhub*) = *137,5mm*

Damit hätte ich zumindest die ca 140mm die der Hersteller mir versprach erreicht - vorgestern kam das erwünschte Paket ....

Also den alten Dämpfer ausgebaut und gleich darauf den neuen montiert - die Schrauben handfest angezogen (vielleicht passts ja auch nicht) erstmal ohne Luft einen Kompatibilitäsversuch gestartet - nichts schlägt an und auch sonst - Funktion einwandfrei!

Nachdem ich es endlich geschafft hatte meine Schwester PC wegzureißen hatte ich dann auch eine Messasistentin - und es konnte losgehen - diese Messung erbrachte mir sage und schreibe 149mm - irgendwie machte mich das stuzig sodass ich meinen Bruder von seinem PC wegriss (alle waren irgendwie am PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..) und eine erneute Messung startete - neues Messergebnis 169mm - nun war das Maß voll und in miener Verzweiflung wandte ich mich an meine Mutter die die Messung übernahm und ich das auf und Absenken des Hinterbaus - das Resultat: 162mm ..... ich denke ich werde noch mal nachmessen und das überprüfen aber es ergibt sich doch ein deutlicher Mittelwert von ca 160mm.

So nun hab ich den Hinterbau meines All-Mountains von 125mm auf 160mm getravelt - neue Wippe neuer Dämpfer!
Das Tretlager ist ein bisschen höher gekommen - was mir jedoch die möglichkeit bietet eine Längere Gabel einzubauen ohne den LEnkwinkel wesentlich zu beeinflussen - dadurch kann ich eventuell auch die Maximale Einbaulänge der Gabel von 525 ein wenig aufstaucken - Lyrik,Wotan oder Fox 36 können kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mal gucken welches Schnäppchen sich noch zeigt)

So jetzt genug geredet, jetzt gibts erstmal ein paar Bilder:

















..sorry wegen der Qualität - teilweise morgens um 5 bei spärlichem Licht aufgenomen und wieder Handykamera


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Januar 2010)

na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an! bin mal gespannt, wie es da weitergeht und wie deine fahreindrücke sind! was hindert dich denn am testen? gibts zu viel schnee bei euch?
finde es auf jeden fall gut, daß du sozusagen als "vorkoster" ausprobierst, ob der umbau "genießbar" ist. 

gruß tim


----------



## uli_123 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,
@david
wenn Du Deine alte Wippe dagegenhälst, liegen die Löcher für die Dämpfer-
befestigung an gleicher Stelle ?
Um mehr Federweg zu bekommen müsste das Loch, der neuen Wippe, näher an dem Sattelrohr sein.
Fahre den selben Rahmen, nur anderer Name, und bin am Überlegen ob ich mir auch die Wippe zulege.
Meins sieht so aus, habe 3 Mögliche Positionen für den Dämpfer,
vorne 110mm, Mitte 130mm und hinten 150mm

Gruß
Uli


----------



## raser-david (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit melde ich mich nochmal zurück und mag euch meinen nun ziemlich fertigen Umbau vorstellen!

Folgende Änderungen:

- Neuer Rahmen (150mm)
- Steuersatz (FSA The Pig DH Pro)
- Vorbau (Truvativ Hussefelt)
- Bremsanlage (Magura Louise BAT V/H 203mm)
- Titanupgrade der Bremsanlage in Gold

... Bevor einer Fragt: 
Die 160mm waren schön und gut - doch nachdem ich meinen Spaß im Erdgeschoss hatte und es sich wirklich schön fuhr musst ich feststellen das ich den Umwerfer so nie eingestellt bekomme - das Tretlager besitzt im Gegensatz zur Kasette eine derartige Überhöhe das wenn die Kette vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt liegt den Umwerfer streift - dies war nicht zu beheben also hab ich den Dämpfer umgetauscht und mir einen neuen Rahmen besorgt - wie ihr seht schaut er ziemlich gleich aus - ich wollt ja kein neues Bike 

So richtig fahren konnte ich es noch nicht - zuviel Salz und Schnee (wir haben soweit ich weis noch Salz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....so'n Mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aber das Erdgeschoss durfte bereits einmal herhalten und das Fahrfeeling ist nicht schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Mal gucken was der Rahmen und besonders die Bremse im Sommer im Vergleich zur alten Ausstattung machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Umbau (den rest könnt ihr in meinen Photobucket-Alben sehen)

Ums gleich noch anzukündigen: Momentan baue ich an einem Transalp Stoker mit Magura Durin SL, Magura Marta SL, Mavic Crossride und was noch so drankommt gucken wir mal 

nun die Bilder:
















































Gruß
David


----------



## uli_123 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,
sehr schönes Bike.
Hast Du jetzt die Curare Wippe übrig und willst die veräusern ?
Hätte interesse.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (12. Februar 2010)

Du weißt schon, dass Du riskierst, dass bald jemand bei Dir einbricht? 

Einfach 'n schickes Bike!


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Februar 2010)

Tolle Bikes.... 

Aber nen paar kleine Tips + Fragen...

Zum AM :
1. warum keine Autoventile in den CROSSLINE Felgen ? 
AV Ventile sind deutlich "Tankstellentauglicher" bei ner Tour als diese blöden Sclaverand Ventile.
Aufbohren auf AV ist bei CROSSLINE problemlos möglich

2. warum dieser bockschwere TRUVATIV Vorbau wenn du gleichzeitig superleichte Titanschrauben an den Discs + SLR Sattel verbaust ?? 
Da gibts leichteres

3. ich würde mal die Bremsleitungen kürzen - die sind vieeeeeel zu lang 

4. Sind die Reifen richtig rum drauf ? Sieht mir aus als ob beim vorderen und hinteren das Stollenprofil in die gleiche Richtung zeigt - sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, oder ? 


Zum HT :
warum hinten eine MARTA SL 180mm Disc ??
160 ( oder gar 140 ) langen für einen Speed orientierten Aufbau allemal und bringen viel Gewichtsreduktion - noch mehr bringen ALLIGATOR WINDCUTER ( siehe meine Gallerie ) in Verbindung mit MARTA Discs.
Zudem kannst dann au den Adapter kicken und nochmal Gewicht sparen. 
Beim AM übrigens ebenso : was fährst Du das Du 203mm brauchst ??


----------



## raser-david (13. Februar 2010)

Danke danke 




> Zum AM :
> 1. warum keine Autoventile in den CROSSLINE Felgen ?
> AV Ventile sind deutlich "Tankstellentauglicher" bei ner Tour als diese blöden Sclaverand Ventile.
> Aufbohren auf AV ist bei CROSSLINE problemlos möglich



Darüber hab ich mir bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht und bisher auch noch nie Nachtanken müssen an der Tanke - abgesehen davon das in den Gefielden in denen ich in der Regel unterwegs bin keine Tanke auftaucht - sollte ich nen platten haben hab ich halt pech gehabt - viel laufen bin ich mittlerweile gewöhnt! (weg zur Arbeit 10km weil man im Winter hier kein Rad fahren kann  )
Die SV-Schläuche waren Serienmäßig dabei - hab bisher auch noch keinen Grund gesehn sie auszutauschen!



> 2. warum dieser bockschwere TRUVATIV Vorbau wenn du gleichzeitig superleichte Titanschrauben an den Discs + SLR Sattel verbaust ??
> Da gibts leichteres



Der Hussefelt war eher ein kleines Mitbestellteil bei ner größeren Bestellung da mir der Alte Ritchey WCS mit 100mm zu lang war und auch nen Spezialized den ich rumliegen hatte mit 90mm - kurz gesagt will ich erstmal den kürzeren Vorbau ausprobieren und wenn der zu kurz sein sollte (40mm) hab ich wenigstens nicht soviel Geld in den Sand gesetzt!



> 3. ich würde mal die Bremsleitungen kürzen - die sind vieeeeeel zu lang



war mir klar das einer schimpft  ... Selber mach ich das nicht und der Magura-Service-Händler meines Vertrauens baut bis Anfang März grad um und kann das erst dann übernehmen!



> 4. Sind die Reifen richtig rum drauf ? Sieht mir aus als ob beim vorderen und hinteren das Stollenprofil in die gleiche Richtung zeigt - sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, oder ?



Da hab ich vorm Draufziehen auch erstmal drüber nachsinnen müssen aber der "Rotation"Pfeil auf den Muddy Mary zeigt sowohl vorne als auch hinten in Fahrtrichtung - demnach sind sie korrekt montiert - wenn mir jemand natürlich sagt das man beim Hinterreifen da irgendwas rumdrehn muss und das vernünftig begründen kann dann wär das natürlich nen guter Tipp  (ich weis: Racing Ralp und glaub auch der Nobby Nic haben dann einen Feil mit "Rear/Front" )



> Zum HT :
> warum hinten eine MARTA SL 180mm Disc ??



Die Frage währ wohl eher: Wieso eine 203mm Marta vorne  
Ganz einfache Erklärung:

Ich befinde mich grad im 2. Ausbildungsjahr und hab nicht soooviel Geld auf der Kante wie manch Geschäftsmann oder Selbstständiger Meister - die Bremsanlage mit der 203mm und 180mm hatt ich sogesehen noch rumliegen - die war vorher auf meinem FS-All Mountain verbaut! - Der Gedanke neue Scheiben zu besorgen kam mir auch schon - im Ebay kriegt man die ja manchmal recht günstig - und die Gewichtsersparnis ist imens - auch wegen des Adapters - anders wiederum wärs schon ne Reife Leistung mein Aluhardtail mit den relativ schweren Crossrides unter 10 kg zu kriegen - bei der Bremsleistung eines waschechten AllMountains - vor allem weil ich dann das Nebelhorn (falls es jemandem was sagt) mit ca 1000 höhenmetern abfahrt genauso rutnerscheppern kann 

damit gleich zum nächsten:



> Beim AM übrigens ebenso : was fährst Du das Du 203mm brauchst ??



Ich bin nicht grad der Schwerste mit 65kg und die Bremsanlage mag durchaus überdemensioniert sein! Aber mein Fahrstil "verschlechtert" sich zunehmenst - ich überleg sogar den Wechsel zu einer 160mm Gabel da zwar das Bergauffahren auch im Vordergrund steht aber schnelle Abfahrten mit Sprüngen und heftigen Trails auch dazu gehören!
Die Marta hat da völlig ausgereicht - dann kam aber dieser geistesblitz mit dem Hardtail und ich hab recht günstig die Louise erstanden udn da ich da sogar noch die Möglichkeit hatte vorne und hinten 203mm zu verbauen hab ich das einfach mal getan 
(Achja : Nebelhorn abwärts hab ich meine 180mm Marta schwarz gebremst - das schaff ich mit der Ventidisc 203mm vermutlich nicht  )

Gruß
David


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Februar 2010)

Oha.... 
Die Antworten erklären einiges

Zur Tanke: 
hast du schon mal nen Platen gehabt und dann so ein SV Schlauch aufgepummt ?
Machs mal und pump dann einen AV auf  - das alleine ist schon Grund genug zu wechseln.
Selbst mit Kartuschen hab ich da schon Probleme gehabt, weil die SV zum Teil radikal schnell vereisen und dann brauchst 3 Stk und viel Zeit bis weiter fahren kannst

Zu den Leitungen : 
Selbst ist der Schrauber - sind 15min Arbeit + nen weng ROYAL BLOD + 2 Spritzen. Dafür weist dann wie das Entlüften geht und hast nen weng ROYAL daheim..

Zu der Reifen :
OK - MM hatte ich noch nicht, aber wenn da nur ein Pfeil drauf ist dann hat das sicher seinen Grund

Zu den Bremsen :
mehr als verständlich wenn sie schon im Keller liegt und Finanzknappheit herrscht.

Kleiner Tip : verscherbel die VENTI DISC solang sie noch neu sind und hol die HOPE FLOATING Disc.
Meine Kombi mit MARTA + HOPE 180 + 160 mm + SWISSTOP Belägen hat sich auch bei extremen Abfahrten als Sorglosbremse erwiesen.
Zudem unerreicht niedriges Gewicht das nur von einer R1 getoppt wird ( siehe mein Bilder )
Zudem passen hintere IS Zangen vorne ohne Adapter mit 180mm scheiben - spart nochmal Gewicht 

Und wenn günstig + leicht suchst, empfehl ich diesen Thread hier und vor allen Dingen die Liste dazu :
LBMNTS : LEICHTBAU MUSS NICH TEUER SEIN


----------



## trans-alp (29. Juli 2010)

Habe das TA24 Custom FS II All Mountain gehabt allerdings aus dem Jahre 2008, aber wie ich gesehen habe hat sich nicht viel verändert. Es werden immer noch die am Markt neuesten und hochwertigsten Komponenten verbaut. Die Geometrie ist einfach genial, im Vergleich zu meinem vorhergehenden Bike. Da ich es aber Verkaufe habe ich nur die Blider bei Ebay die ihr ansehen könnt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644408120&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

